# Hi am unsure what these are?



## Holly86 (Apr 5, 2012)

Have bred a number of litters now, since getting my first mice last year and I am really enjoying it. Got a surprise with this litter, there seems to be an unusual coat type which has cropped up. The biggest one is a male and he's black. Apart from him there's another black, a white and a fawn which I think might be girls. They looked almost bald as babies compared to the others which were getting their fur, and now it still looks thin. They're like little piglets. Its not very noticeable to my dad but I can see its obviously different and suspect it might be astrex.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... =3&theater

This is the black male, scroll left and right to see other pix, the whole album is mice. I have no restrictions but if you can't see the pictures I will do the whole photobucket thing! I get so bored of that! :roll:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Moderator bump


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I tried to look at the pictures, but got an error message saying that the content is currently unavailable.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Aaah, yes, me too.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You linked to Facebook, but your photos are friends-only.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Aaaah, clever Laigaie!
Good job one amongst us is in the know


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Also, since we can't see them, what makes astrex more likely than one of the thin-hair genes like fuzzy?


----------



## Holly86 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nothing i just dont know how many coat mutations there are and looking up online the only ones that seem to come up are show texels and astrexes, but i thought there's probably something more common. I have no idea how to change my settings on facebook, i used to have no restrictions but since its changed format there doesnt seem to be a way to change my own settings.


----------



## Boggles (Dec 4, 2011)

Can you host the pictures on a picture sharing site like flickr or photobucket? That might be easier.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

You can also right click the picture, "view image info," copy the highlighted line, come back here, and paste it between the .


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Texel is jut astrex plus longhair. There are several recessive coat varieties.


----------

